# Voodoo Juice



## Lord Dangly Bits (Oct 16, 2007)

Has anyone used VOODOO JUICE? I just purchased 1liter of Voodoo juice threw the mail. it should be here in the next few days. Is this stuff as great as what I have read?


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Oct 16, 2007)

No one out there uses VooDoo Juice? I know it is a little costly, but you only use it for the first two weeks of flower. And I have heard it is the best product out there for HUGE, JUICEY buds. My VooDoo should be here in two days. I am waiting to change to flower until it arrives.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 16, 2007)

ive never personally used it.ive heard great things of it tho.


check out my aero grow in process https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/29538-cali-highs-grow-journal.html 


will post pics of the syste mwhen its finished and setted up


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok, I guess I will be the one to let people know how VooDoo Juice does. It is costly as hell at the hydro stores. $90 a liter, but I got it off ebay for $64 a liter. Plus you only use it the first two weeks of flowering. I talked to one guy, who his partner uses a liter each res change, but that is a 100 gallon rez. mine is only 35 gallons. But he swears by it, also I have read some really good things about it, but nothing on threads like this one. so all that I have read might be hype... we will see. It is hard to believe anything second hand. Like My bud says, or my friend did.......... Bad enough listening on this site and figureing out who really know what is what.......... I have almost killed mainy plants listening to people in here, but over all, I have learned a lot in this site. 

P.S. OH.. also they all say to us VooDoo Juice, Big Bud,, and then Over Drive after that... Which I have also. Time will tell. Right now, I am having to work to slow down the growth of my plants, because My flowering harvest is not ready to pull yet, so this might be a factor. My vegging plants are dieing to flower so bad,, they already have hairs popping out all over and I am on 24 hour light.


----------



## wannabee (Apr 18, 2009)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Ok, I guess I will be the one to let people know how VooDoo Juice does. It is costly as hell at the hydro stores. $90 a liter, but I got it off ebay for $64 a liter. Plus you only use it the first two weeks of flowering. I talked to one guy, who his partner uses a liter each res change, but that is a 100 gallon rez. mine is only 35 gallons. But he swears by it, also I have read some really good things about it, but nothing on threads like this one. so all that I have read might be hype... we will see. It is hard to believe anything second hand. Like My bud says, or my friend did.......... Bad enough listening on this site and figureing out who really know what is what.......... I have almost killed mainy plants listening to people in here, but over all, I have learned a lot in this site.
> 
> P.S. OH.. also they all say to us VooDoo Juice, Big Bud,, and then Over Drive after that... Which I have also. Time will tell. Right now, I am having to work to slow down the growth of my plants, because My flowering harvest is not ready to pull yet, so this might be a factor. My vegging plants are dieing to flower so bad,, they already have hairs popping out all over and I am on 24 hour light.


I recently purchased a liter of Voodoo Juice and haven't used it yet. The guy at the hydro store said that it supposed to quadruple root mass, which is very good. I don't know how much to use yet or to use it just three weeks of flowering, have to figure that out. 

I know that this is a very old thread, but just found it in a search and have heard other people use it, so I thought I'd respond anyway.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 18, 2009)

I haven't used this product, but its my thought that all these different additives and boosters are just plain hype.
IMHO the best way to grow big buds is with generally healthy plants.


----------



## wannabee (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for responding, i just added some, so we shall see what happens...


----------



## disposition84 (Apr 18, 2009)

I've been using the almost complete lineup of AN nutes and have been very happy so far. Voodoo juice is very expensive, but in this game, it's definitely worth it.

Some things that my hydro store owner told me about voodoo juice that may or may not be true:

- Voodoo juice is not to be used with H202 (says so on bottle, so i'm sure it's true)

- Basically he was explaining that you're growing some kind of microorganism in your reservoir that's good for your root development. But like with anything that grows it takes time to take effect. He said it takes roughly 2-3 weeks for this process to begin, so you want to avoid flushing before then or else you're simply going to waste your voodoo juice. 

I'm not sure how true that last part is, but it seemed sensible to me, and I simply adjusted my 2 week flush schedule to be 3 instead and never had any problems.


----------



## wannabee (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks there dispo-, don't know exactly why i felt compelled to purchase this expensive product, voodoo juice, but i did and i'm hoping for the best results. thanks for the information.


----------



## charlesweedmore (Apr 22, 2009)

i use voodoo tarantula and piranha from AN.

and emailed to AN about how to use ,and their email is :



> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The advancednutrients.com website must have some old labels on the product label section of the site, so ignore that information, the feeding schedule is better in this case.
> 
> ...


so you should use them in growth cycle.


----------



## steroidsno (Jan 1, 2011)

I am in week 5 of flower with my first run at voodoo juice, when i transplanted the clones to their final containers i was shocked at the root development, i use roots excll as well but voodoo juice made the big difference


----------



## Shrew (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah i also recently j ust brought some and was wonder exactly how well it stacks up. I will know from experince here soon gonna drop some in my tank in about 2 1/2 weeks. does anyone know it this would be alright to use with any kinda nut? like non organic? cuz i know the voodoo juice is organic just wanna make sure u can mix them.


----------



## sonofdust (Mar 15, 2011)

Set up a bio-reactor and breed your own. This can be done cheeper then the price of one jug and you'll have a life time supply Bug Juice.. (VooDoo)
I run it start to finish - the flush.


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 15, 2011)

if your buying voodoo juice from an its old stock they dont even make the shit anymore. juicy roots i belive its called by home and garden is the best even big mike from an says so thats why he pulled voodoo off the shelf dont buy again stock is old


----------



## teach420 (Dec 22, 2012)

ledgrowing said:


> if your buying voodoo juice from an its old stock they dont even make the shit anymore. juicy roots i belive its called by home and garden is the best even big mike from an says so thats why he pulled voodoo off the shelf dont buy again stock is old


K, first off, Juicy Roots is made by A/N, just like Voodoo Juice (still) is. I've used voodoo for the last 5 grows, and love it. Check the A/N site or any other site and you'll see that Voodoo is still being made, and updated regularly. Don't konw where led got his misinformation... and yes I know it's an old post, but it's still misinformation


----------



## ^Slanty (Dec 22, 2012)

ledgrowing said:


> if your buying voodoo juice from an its old stock they dont even make the shit anymore. juicy roots i belive its called by home and garden is the best even big mike from an says so thats why he pulled voodoo off the shelf dont buy again stock is old


I am stoned and forget the product in question, but it definitely is NOT Voodoo Juice that was pulled/discontinued!

Reading the prior post, I am thinking it is Juicy Roots that was discontinued.


----------



## ^Slanty (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is some roots with AN 3 part and some cal/mag in my UC setup(no Voodoo magic required):


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Dec 22, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Here is some roots with AN 3 part and some cal/mag in my UC setup(no Voodoo magic required):
> 
> View attachment 2451739


Damn talk about root mass..Is that just from running AN's G,M,B and Sensi Cal? Very impressive!!


----------



## goodguys3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Voodoo Juice is a rooting and cloning product. Help plants to branch root to absorb more nutrient and this can increase boost volume and root mass quickly. Can be used with any hydroponic and growing mediums


----------

